# Snow White



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

AlexI Sayle wrote a sketch called "Snow White and the Seven Samurai" and after the broadcast the Disney organisation. issued a writ.

He and the other writers and director went to see the BBC barrister, expecting her to be all legalese - on the one hand this and the other hand that -
in the meaning of the act, ipso facto etc.

She simply said, "Bollocks to that - we're the BBC!"

Apparently.... :lol:


----------

